# New Outback, What Do I Need?



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Well I'm new to Outbackers and what a forum, I've already learned so much and we don't even have our trailer yet!

Our new 250RS is to be delivered the 1st or 2nd week of December, kind of an early X-mas gift to the family. We are moving up from an old 1991 Palomino Pop Up to the 250 and are so excited.

My question to all you knowledgeable outbackers, is what are some of the essentials that I need? I know to get the leveling blocks, was looking at the Lego style and have some other ideas, but from you that have the experience, what are some of the items I should not leave the showroom without (Or Walmart for that matter).

I've got the hitch, Prodigy brake control and equilizer/sway control ordered and should all set to go, once the trailer is here, just looking for other things that I know I'll forget.

We already plan on doing so many of the Mod's you guys have listed, there is some great information there.

We are thrilled for our new trailer and hope to see and meet some of you at the future northwest rallies!

_______________________
Matt, Misty and Jenna (4yrs)
with our Boxer-Mia.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi! Welcome! where are you from?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

First off, welcome to Outbackers!!!!! Glad to have you here...
Since you have not picked up your trailer let me give you my biggest tip...
Do a thorough pre-delivery inspection... you might want to check out this inspection list http://www.angelfire.com/trek/buenavistas/

When you pick up the trailer the dealer should go through an orientation on YOUR trailer you are takeing home. DO NOT let them rush this... If they are showing you how to do something by talking about it instead of doing it, make them do it to show you... ie working the awning. You should make sure everything is operational before you leave the yard...

The inspection list is lengthy and you can go through it after your orientation. I am sure after going over the list you will have even more questions for the dealer... And if you find any faults/workmanship items with the trailer make sure the dealer gives you a written copy of everything you find if they cant fix it at delivery time.

Just my .02 cents.

Bryan
Happy Camping


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi! Welcome! where are you from?


We live in Salem, Oregon. Plan on this spring/summer hitting a good portion of the northwest and then next year branching out further from there!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Matthew!!

*Welcome to the Outbackers. Glad you found us!!!








*
*Great choice on the 250RS!!!!* (We have one also







) We are going to add the Maxaair vents and I am also ordering the BAL Chocks soon. Other that that we really haven't done much more than getting it ready for its winter nap.

What are using to tow with?


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site, glad to have you!! Definently, check out the modifications section, that will keep you busy awhile!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the early Christmas gift, I know you will love it. Salem is a nice city, I have an Aunt and Uncle and some cousins living there. Also welcome to the forum, post often.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a pretty good list that I made up. This is stuff that we use just about every trip. Some of this may be no brainer stuff since you are an experienced camper but I wanted to list them just in case. I hope this helps! Ask questions if you need to - I can tell you where we got most of this stuff.

Towels 
Sheets
Pillows
Dish Towels
Dish rags
Hot pads
Bathmats
Sunscreen
Bug Spray
Umbrella
Hiking Shoes
Grill Grate
Hats
Walkie Talkies
Siderail for bunks or any bed - especially if you have little ones
Step stool (again for little ones)
Tylenol
Advil
Kids Motrin
Kids Tylenol
Benadryl
Soap
Dish soap
Shampoo
Toilet Paper
Paper Towels
Calgon for gray and black tanks
Toilet Chemical
Spray Bottle of Bleach 
Wheel Chocks
Wood blocks for trailer tongue
Flashlights
Lighters
Foil - I folded about 6 layers of foil together the size of the oven rack this helps the oven heat evenly
Awning deflapper clamps 
Awning Tie Down anchors
Hangers or hot dog roasting forks - Roasting forks are pretty cheap ($5 at Walmart) and AWESOME!
Pots
Pans 
Baking sheets (that fit rv ovens)
Bubble levels 
30amp (or 50amp - whatever you use) Surge protector
Water filter
Water filter stand
Water pressure regulator
Water pressure gauge
Gray water hose
Fresh water hose
Stinky Slinky and attachment pieces for those occasions when you can't use anything else-we can't always use our sewer solution because it requires the use of a gray water hose and decent water pressure and these aren't always available at dump stations

Black tank flushing system-we use Sewer Solution, you can purchase it from camping world - research this as there are many flushing systems out there and get what works best for you

Disposable Latex gloves
Bug screens for exhaust vents
Door stoppers to place under pantry rolling shelves while traveling
Electric Jack (we don't have but many swear by them)
We use 2 clear rubbermaid style containers - 1 for storing fresh water hose, water filter, and water pressure gauge and regulator; 1 for storing gray water hose, and black tank flushing system. Mark boxes and lids CLEARLY!
White Lithium Lubricant for hitch and equalizer
Locking Pins for ball hitch 
Key Lock for Receiver hitch
Anti-theft thing (don't know the proper name) that goes where the ball goes when you unhitch (then you add the above mentioned key lock and a thief can't hitch up to your trailer and drive off) We got ours at Walmart

The beds are hideous (ask anybody) - we purchased a 4 inch foam pad (1 1/2 inches of memory foam and 2 1/2 inches of plain foam) from walmart (Queen is $130) and then cut about 4 inches off the end since the RV beds are a bit smaller and put it on the bed. It is an ongoing debate as to whether we sleep better at home or in the trailer.

Again ask questions if you need clarification. Welcome To Outbackers!!!

Micah


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's another list. Many of the same items as Micah already provided. There are a few things new, such as the equipment you'll need to change a flat tire on the TT. This list is not exaustive and you'll want to add/subtract things to meet your own personal needs. Enjoy your Outback,

Regards, Glenn

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydrolic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, Phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
caulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and caulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights
Duct tape
Tarp

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquet's as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, Reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Aspirin or Tylenol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, Velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counter space outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegee for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow - thats really great - I will make note myself to add to our TT...

Also, Matthew, when we recieved our 250RS, we had a "welcome" package that included some basic items to get us started.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! Welcome to Outbackers.com.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Matthew









Welcome and Congrats!! 

Happy Shopping!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, supplying your Outback is like buying everything for a new house.


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Congatulations! Another Outbacker in the great Pacific Northwest. Welcome, i'm sure you will enjoy your camper.


----------



## 5153 (Nov 15, 2008)

Matthew said:


> Well I'm new to Outbackers and what a forum, I've already learned so much and we don't even have our trailer yet!
> 
> Our new 250RS is to be delivered the 1st or 2nd week of December, kind of an early X-mas gift to the family. We are moving up from an old 1991 Palomino Pop Up to the 250 and are so excited.
> 
> ...


Welcome,
We are new also, we are also waiting for the delivery of our 280rs. We are also trying to get all the initial stuff, this site is really great. This is our first RV, so we are really taking it all in,(thank God for the Internet and the OB'ers on this site)
My list is getting longer and longer, I have already used up my Christmas and Birthday gift allotments for years to come.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Matthew said:


> Well I'm new to Outbackers and what a forum, I've already learned so much and we don't even have our trailer yet!
> 
> Our new 250RS is to be delivered the 1st or 2nd week of December, kind of an early X-mas gift to the family. We are moving up from an old 1991 Palomino Pop Up to the 250 and are so excited.
> 
> ...


Hey Matt,

Welcome to the Forum. I am a new OB person also. I picked up mine this March from Ohio. I'll check the list you got from the other OBackers and then add mine later.

Len/Susan


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Great lists!

Awning mat - I think I saw outdoor carpet listed, but we have the ?nylon? mat and it is terrific. NO MUD! We use an old Army duffel bag to store it, plus if it is wet when we pack up, the wet stays inside the duffel and doesn't get all over the storage area. It dries very quickly and doesn't get soggy/heavy even when it is wet.

We asked the salesperson and the finance person (who owns an OB) at our dealer what things they both felt were the most useful and/or appreciated things they had added and both of them (separately) pointed us to the toilet chemical stuff and the awning mat.

Outdoor collapsible trash can - can also be used as a laundry 'bag' to haul clothes in and out of the house.

Drying rack for towels and other things that get soggy - we leave it on one of the bunks when moving and it is either out under the awning or inside by the door if the awning is down. We opted not to put the towel racks up in the bathroom they looked like a pain, and with five of us and Bob the wonder dog, nothing would ever get or stay dry in there anyway.

I found a cheapie indoor/outdoor thermometer with a clock and light on it at W-M in the auto section and love it because I can see the time and plan clothes for the kids without leaving my warm bed! This is a small thing but it is a big deal for me!

Don't get too crazy with the shopping list until you've been out a few times - you'll see the way someone else has something set up and like that better than what you have. AND quite often, someone will have what you might need laying around and will be happy to sell it to you or even give it to you to get it out of their storage area of garage! Use everything you had in the popup, and get bare minimum items for safety and cleanliness until you've been out a few times. Save what money you can and hold off on some things until you see them in action.

Enjoy!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Looks like most has been very well covered so I will just add one thing. Enjoy the new rig.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome! Hope to see you all President's Weekend or at the Spring Rally! I know you'll really enjoy your Outback....seriously, probably the best decision we've ever made! It gave us a great start to RVing and I still miss it (even though I love our 5th wheel). Looks like most everything has been covered, but I keep a pad/pen handy and add/subtract from list it seems most outings.

Enjoy!


----------

